# German Kinetics says good bye!



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

That's a shame to hear Markus, your broadheads are a work of art and one of the toughest I have seen. Hopefully you can get this resolved so Silverflames can stay on the market. Best wishes and thanks for all your hard work in producing such a fine broadhead.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow!!! Hope you get it straigtened out. Maybe you should look into moving you and your company. There is plenty of good bowhunting in North America and throughout the world.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Good luck with the business Markus, and I hope that you can somehow still be involved in the new company/ownership.

Did you take an elected office or something?

Maybe the new owner will be interested in some MIM head technology!:zip::wink:

-ZA


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Good luck with the "sale" and the ability to build the best broadheads on the planet.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thank you all for your encouraging words.

Just to prevent any rumors:

This is a problem which only has its effect in Germany, since it costs me time and money to settle things in a new way.

GK quality broadheads, service, warranty, replacement parts etc. will be available for any customers through that change and beyond.

The official owner might change (a close relative) but I will stay the man behind.

All you have to get used to is a new name.

Thanks 

Markus


----------



## pheasant29 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Sorry to hear about this!*

I hope everything works out good for you! How do i go about getting some 100 grain silver flames? I have wanted them for along time. Just cant seem to get ahold of any!


----------



## thunker (Apr 21, 2007)

pheasant29 said:


> I hope everything works out good for you! How do i go about getting some 100 grain silver flames? I have wanted them for along time. Just cant seem to get ahold of any!


Me too!


----------



## Lonestar_HOYT (May 11, 2005)

Markus best of luck with the new "situation", I am a huge fan of the SFs.

Wish I could purchase the company:wink:

Thanks for the craftmanship you have provided!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

*Just like to say...*

Hello Final Ballistics.:darkbeer:


----------



## toxotis (Apr 7, 2005)

Good luck and thanks for putting out a quality product. I'm hoping everything works out ok.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Bobmuley said:


> Hello Final Ballistics.:darkbeer:


Thanks brother!

I'm even twice motivated right now or to use the words of Charlton Heston:

*"If you want my broadheads, you will have to take them from my cold dead hands!".
*

The new web domain registration is in progress and the rest of the paper work should be done within 2 weeks.

Final Ballistics will stand tall and offering the SilverFlames in the same unmatched quality.
For plains game the 1.5" wide version will hit the market soon, coming in 125, 150 and 180gr.. 
Brandnew steel alloys are going to get tested as well.

Further on I have even more ideas for useful bowhunting equipment which I already made prototypes of.

*All my dealers, first off Vince in CO (vpier) and Alaska Bowhunting Supply (Ed & Garrett Schlief), will still provide you with my products* (although the 150gr. and 210gr. currently is out of stock). 

I will keep all folks on AT and Elite forums updated about the process.

DB

PS: We also will stay an AT sponsor!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

pheasant29 said:


> I hope everything works out good for you! How do i go about getting some 100 grain silver flames? I have wanted them for along time. Just cant seem to get ahold of any!





thunker said:


> Me too!


Drop me a line and you will get the heads quickly.

[email protected]

DB


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Dugga Boy said:


> Thank you all for your encouraging words.
> 
> Just to prevent any rumors:
> 
> ...


Do what you gotta do, Markus. I can handle a name change, I'm sure most others can, too. Besides, Final Ballistics is an awesome sounding name.:darkbeer:


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

I have an idea for a new name .

Call the new company : F--k the government :darkbeer:


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

442fps said:


> I have an idea for a new name .
> 
> Call the new company : F--k the government :darkbeer:


FTG Ballistics?:wink:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

doegirl said:


> Do what you gotta do, Markus. I can handle a name change, I'm sure most others can, too. Besides, Final Ballistics is an awesome sounding name.:darkbeer:


Thank you Jennifer!

Have many great hunts to come and always be safe on your trails

Markus



442fps said:


> I have an idea for a new name .
> 
> Call the new company : F--k the government :darkbeer:


I have no problem with the gov.
It's actually only one guy. I'm not the only person he caused trouble to.

DB


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

whats the minimum legal amount required to make a 'sale' of the business?

kinda like a guy sellin all his stuff to his best friend for a dollar so his future ex-wife cant get ahold of it. you just need to have a really good buddy you trust without reservation to do this with. the new 'owner' just happens to allow you to freely contribute your creative freedom with just compensation as a consultant.

see what im gettin at?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> you just need to have a really good buddy you trust without reservation to do this with. the new 'owner' just happens to allow you to freely contribute your creative freedom with just compensation as a consultant.
> 
> see what im gettin at?


Yep, that person got all what it takes. 
She is taking care of me since she gave me birth. 

DB


----------



## Wbuffetjr1 (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Dugga Boy said:


> Yep, that person got all what it takes.
> She is taking care of me since she gave me birth.
> 
> DB


Nice. :wink: I would think you can trust her.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really sucks*



Dugga Boy said:


> Thank you all for your encouraging words.
> 
> Just to prevent any rumors:
> 
> ...


I know many guys who are die hard Silver flame shooters. Hope it works out for you in the future.
DB


----------



## GreatID (Apr 2, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that.You do great broadheads.


----------



## pyvirgin (Jan 11, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

pyvirgin said:


> any updates?


Next week I will attend the grinding of the main blades (edges). Flat grinding, bead blasting and rear blade grinding is done on most of the blades.

Since all SilverFlames are supposed to come with a reinforced tip, I want to verify the result on the first blades to give my final okay.

My grinders company will be closed for x-mas holidays but re-start early in January. So I guess in mid January I will have the first new SilverFlames ready for shipping.

The SilverFlame XL will be available in 125gr., 150gr. and 180gr.

All standard SilverFlames 1 1/8" from 100gr. to 210gr. will be still available of course.

The name GERMAN KINETICS will stay. www.german-kinetics.com (supposed to be finish revamped after Christmas)

*Nothing will change for the customer except of getting even better broadheads.*

Cheers
DB


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Good to hear it!:thumbs_up

Are you going to offer single bevel style heads in the future or just stick with the double bevels?

The new heads from alaskanbowhunter supply look like they copied your specs, EXACTLY, even your ferrule design and just changed the blade shapes and added single bevels.

What is your opinion on that?

Anyway, have a great holiday season and the best of luck with the new heads!


-ZA




Dugga Boy said:


> Next week I will attend the grinding of the main blades (edges). Flat grinding, bead blasting and rear blade grinding is done on most of the blades.
> 
> Since all SilverFlames are supposed to come with a reinforced tip, I want to verify the result on the first blades to give my final okay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> Good to hear it!:thumbs_up
> 
> Are you going to offer single bevel style heads in the future or just stick with the double bevels?
> 
> ...


ZA,

thank you for your well wishes!

I will stick with the double bevel.

The guys who believe in single-bevel broadheads are gladly invited to buy the SilverFlame knock-offs mentioned above.

Yes, it's a simple copy of the basic design, just with a single-bevel ground.
In the meantime it's the third company copying the SFs. That's the way it goes in this world.
Most copies are made in China, although I don't know where ABS let their broadheads produce.

SilverFlames will stay a German product by 100%. 
Not even the foam for the package I would buy in communistic countries with lacking human rights....but that's a another story.

There are reasons for sticking with the double bevel. 
I will explain it in detail as soon as I will announce the availability of the next lot of SilverFlames here on AT and on my website.

I expect to find enough time right after x-mas to get the website revamped and online.

Thanks to all for your patience. You won't be dissapointed.

SilverFlames will kick harder than ever before.

DB


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Really glad to heere it!*

I plan on a purchase very soon!! I've been drooling over the silverflame for a couple years!


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad you state your politics (I happen to agree).

For me purchasing has to have 3 things (in this order):

A good product, from a good company, sold through a good merchant.

Old fashioned maybe, but that's how I buy.


----------



## pyvirgin (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks for the update

i bought the 100 grain and 125 grain silverflames and they are the scariest sharpest broadhead ive ever seen.they also keep that edge for awhile after shooting foam too

i guessing the silverflame xl will have a cutting width of 1 1/2 inches?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Great another model. You are going to get me killed by the wife.:angel:

Can't wait to see the next generation.


----------



## pyvirgin (Jan 11, 2006)

i shouldve read the thread more thoroughly,it already answered my question


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

good luck & best wishes


----------



## anw0625 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Single Vs. Double Bevel*

Dugga Boy I was wondering if you could explain why you are sticking with the double bevel?
Thnaks


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

anw0625 said:


> Dugga Boy I was wondering if you could explain why you are sticking with the double bevel?
> Thnaks


I haven't got the time to proceed the work on the single bevel project. In the meantime some doubts concering this design came into my mind which I will explain on the FAQ on my website as soon as I have them translated.

The larger hole a single-beveled blade is doing by some kind of twistung action in the bone makes only sense if you use a thick arrow shaft. 

One should take into consideration that this "milling effect" also costs energy and momentum which gets lost for the forward movement.

So, if you use an arrow shaft which is thinner than the broadheads thickest parts, you won't need that larger hole and still have the full power for the penetration depth. I use HIT shafts by the way and can't wait to test the new Easton Full Metal Jackets "Dangerous Game".

Further on if you take a closer look at the very tip of single-beveled broadhead, there is no true cut-on-contact (which I strongly recommend on thick skinned game) any more. It's more like a screwdrivers tip and a real pain to sharpen decently.

DB


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

By the way,

this thread is completely outdated.
I asked the mod to close it.

Please use this one if you got more questions:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=811285

Thanks

DB


----------

